# Want to know the safe overclock speed.



## Acetaminophen (Mar 1, 2010)

Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

MSI 870A-G54 AM3 AMD 870 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

OCZ Fatal1ty OCZ550FTY 550W ATX12V v2.2 / EPS12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL

AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition Callisto 3.2GHz Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Desktop Processor - C3 Revision Model HDZ555WFGMBOX 

ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 92mm Fluid Dynamic CPU Cooler


I will be buying these along with a gaming card, hard drive and cd/dvd drive.
I was wondering if anyone has this particular chip and what is the safe OC for using this stuff. I don't want to get like max performance just a safe over clock to speed up my system. 
Thanks in advance. 
Also, if any of this stuff isn;t good enough for an overclock just let me know.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

There is no such thing as a safe OC. Any Oc will shorten the lifespan of the chip. The question you should ask yourself is how far are you willing to go. Small Oc's are barely noticeable and not normally worth the trouble. Are you having trouble with it being slow?

I wouldn't recommend a 550w psu for OCing and a gpu though. Im not a big fan of the OCZ psu but it is at least 80+. You will still want something along the lines of a 650w or 750w depending on the gpu you install.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

just to add to MonsterMiata's good advice. AMDs don't overclock that well.


----------



## Acetaminophen (Mar 1, 2010)

Okay, then I will just toss out the OC idea. I didn't know if it would be worth while. 
Since it appears it isn't I will just drop the idea, I am sure 3.2 Ghz is pretty fast anyway. 
Should I opt to spend the extra money on more cores or is two cores just fine?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Acetaminophen said:


> Okay, then I will just toss out the OC idea. I didn't know if it would be worth while.
> Since it appears it isn't I will just drop the idea, I am sure 3.2 Ghz is pretty fast anyway.
> Should I opt to spend the extra money on more cores or is two cores just fine?


My rule of thumb, if you want faster buy a faster CPU. :grin:
The number of cores depends on your main use for the PC. Generally, two cores are the better option for gaming and 4 Cores for multitasking or serious graphics work.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree with tyree. You have one of amd's quickest dual cores. Shouldn't be much it can't handle. There is no game that will use the kind of power it will provide anyway. OCing is really only idea if your taking a cheaply built system and bringing it up to spec with the higher end hardware. Take my system in my sig for example.


----------

